# New Minnesooh-tan



## whistler (Aug 25, 2009)

Hello,

I've been a lurker for a few months enjoying the knowledge and info.  Thanks.

I 'inherited' a Brinkmann Pitmaster Deluxe and have been using it to grill on until recently.  As a kid, my extended family smoked quite a bit of fish (lake trout and whitefish) and I loved it.  Finally decided I needed to put the Brinkmann to its highest and best use -- smoking meat.

So far I have done some ribs and a fatty with homemade venison breakfast sausage.  I look foward to expanding these efforts under your collective tutelage to include more exotic fatties, briskets, butts, and fish.

Thanks again.

Whistler


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome Whistler, you'll enjoy the friendly folks here at the SMF.


----------



## fire it up (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome Whistler.
Glad you decided to stop lurking and join the family.  Can't wait to see some of your Qviews.
Any questions there are (as you probably know by now) tons of good folks here that are more than happy to help you out with.


----------



## erain (Aug 25, 2009)

welcome from a fellow minnesotan!!! i am near st cloud where are you???  great site with tons a info. cant wait till you share a smoke with some qview!!!


----------



## whistler (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks. I've read many of your posts with interest (and a bit of drool). I look foward to more.

I live in Fridley but have a cabin near Cook. My family is originally from the Da Range.

I'm going to have get better about remembering the camera. It wasn't until the fattie was nothing but a grease spot on a paper plate that I even thought about the camera. I've got to remember that smoked meat is not only a work of culinary art.

Whistler


----------



## erain (Aug 25, 2009)

aha!!!  so you have a cabin on or near lake vermillion.... that is very cool, i like to make at least one weekend a summer up in that area.  ya the pix thing kind of became part of the smoking hobby after i joined this site...


----------



## irishteabear (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome to SMF.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 25, 2009)

YES, FINALLY, another Minnesotan joins the ranks. Welcome aboard. Im down in the S.E. part of the state, Preston area. Glad to have you here.


----------



## thomasyoung (Aug 25, 2009)

*Welcome to **SMF **Whistler**!!*
*Glad you decided to join us.*
*Thomas   
	

	
	
		
		



		
			




*


----------



## mballi3011 (Aug 25, 2009)

First off welcome to SMF. You already know how good the place is so I'm glad you came out of the darkness and saw the light. We are always glad to have new people here cause they might just look at things and little differant then we do and that always make for some really differant way to do things. I hope you have the how to's and what if's on the whole Qview thing and if not go here:
http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=58920
and it will show you how to post pictires so we can see what your smoking on and with and what your smoking. So hurry and go get something to smoke.
Welcome To The Addiction


----------



## the dude abides (Aug 25, 2009)

Welcome from the great state of Iowa.  Glad you joined us.


----------



## que-ball (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## whistler (Aug 26, 2009)

You guys are great.  Thanks for the warm welcome.


Whistler


----------



## whistler (Aug 26, 2009)

Thanks for the info on Q view.  I probably won't get anything smoked until Labor Day weekend, but I plan to go nuts.


----------



## whistler (Aug 26, 2009)

Not on Vermillion but just a couple lakes away.  I've heard the area described as God's Country and couldn't agree more.  One weekend a year just wouldn't be enough for me.


----------



## whistler (Aug 26, 2009)

Given your moniker I am guessing you are probably a deer hunter.  Do you hunt near Preston or go elsewhere in MN?


----------



## 3montes (Aug 26, 2009)

Another Minnesotan here. Just south of Duluth near Cloquet. This is a great site and lots of info as you already know. Welcome to the site.

Another site you may want to look at that is run by a fellow Minnesotan is 
http://www.kickassbbq.com/


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 26, 2009)

Hi there. I hunt our land here in Preston as well as some farm land SE of Spring Valley.


----------



## beer-b-q (Aug 26, 2009)

Welcome, Glad to have you with us. This is the place to learn, lots of good info and helpful friendly Members.

Be sure to check out Jeff's 5Day Smoking Basics eCourse, you can find it here it's "FREE"...5 Day e Course

Everyone here enjoys seeing the qview so be sure to post plenty of pics.


----------



## whistler (Aug 27, 2009)

Turkey hunt also?  Have you tried smoking one?


----------



## got14u (Aug 27, 2009)

gotta luv the fatties....welcome to smf


----------



## yodelhawk (Aug 27, 2009)

Hello from Montana. Welcome to the greatest place on earth!


----------



## meat hunter (Aug 27, 2009)

Hey there Whistler. You know, I always forget to put in for my tag for Turkey.  Im going to try to remember for this year as we have them all over the property. As far as smoking one goes, of my very firsts smokes was a store bought turkey and it was fantatic. Highly reccomend trying it. I went with the brine that I found here on the site. It takes a while to do a 10-12 pound bird, but man o man, ask anyone that has done it, its worth the wait.


----------



## whistler (Aug 28, 2009)

I'll help you remember to put your app!

My uncle smokes a couple store-bought turkeys every year for the big family get together.  They are awesome.  I'm just wondering how they compare to the wild ones.


----------



## whistler (Aug 28, 2009)

Thanks for the link.   Have you gone to one of his classes?

My mom and stepdad live on Canal Park.   I keep telling my stepdad to let me know when the steelhead are running, but alas, it's not working out.


Are you down on the river then?


----------



## kennymn (Aug 28, 2009)

Welcome to the SMF family Whistler , it's a great site !


----------



## 3montes (Aug 28, 2009)

Nope never been to one of his classes but had given it some thought. I see he has a dvd and book out too. Along with some rubs and sauces. Been thinking about giving his rubs a try as I still have not found one that really jumps out at me and says "look no further this is your rub" 
I live about a mile away from the river in Cloquet. Haven't fished it in a long time. Island lake Fish lake, and Boulder lake are where I go if I have the time. 
Do more ice fishing than anything. Just seem to have more time in the winter as the snp gets put away for the season.


----------

